# Height of door frame in finished basement



## xandrew245x (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey guys, I am going to be installing a central hvac system in my home, the ductwork needs to be ran in my basement, but I am hitting a snag. I wanted the main trunk for the supply to run with the steel support beam of the basement, the problem is, there is a doorway that this duct would need to pass through. I am going to be installing 8" duct, and to the top of the door frame I have about 9.5". Question is should I just remove part of the head board to allow the duct to pass through and leave the remaining head board in place. The duct is going to be about 24" wide, with about 18" passing above the door.

Second option would be to cut and remove top door frame completly, cut side of the door frames to proper height, install header board below duct and then install door again. This would probably lower the door frame to somewhere around 6'4" to 6'5". I read through the codes for finished basements and haven't seen anything pertaining to the heights of door frames.

Here is a picture. The soffit that is there now is about the depth of what the new soffit for the ductwork will be.
https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...s=1423757939517&rm=14b7e95ff4c13d30&zw&atsh=1


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Your trade is carpentry, cut the jamb height and lower the head.:thumbsup:


----------



## xandrew245x (Dec 11, 2014)

So your saying to just lower the door frame then cut the door size?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I like to just take a chain saw to the top then nail pallet boards to the header until it covers everything.


----------



## xandrew245x (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks for the sarcastic response...


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Can I have your Google account user name and password so I can see the picture.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

, and what the door way leads to depends on hight restrictions. 78" for a bedroom. 80" for egress ect.


----------



## xandrew245x (Dec 11, 2014)

Didn't realize that it would require log in to see the picture, heres another picture. 


Anyways I figured it out myself, I am going to just run the ductwork at an angle with the door on the opposite side then through a wall with no door. This will solve a lot of problems.


----------



## xandrew245x (Dec 11, 2014)

I wanted to ask another question without starting an entirely new thread. My floor joists have a good many cross braces, would it hurt to remove a few of these to allow ductwork to fit through?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh yeah... Those cross things are overrated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

xandrew245x said:


> Didn't realize that it would require log in to see the picture, heres another picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why not just run it on the right side of that bulkhead


----------



## xandrew245x (Dec 11, 2014)

JLS, Where I am standing at taking the picture from, to the immediate right there is a flight of stairs, there is no way I could go any further that way and cross the stairway or there is going to be problems with having to duck just to get down there stairs.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Change the duct shape to rectangular to get more room and put in a duct booster fan to overcome the increased flow resistance?


----------



## xandrew245x (Dec 11, 2014)

I am already using rectangular duct, I found a simpler way around it.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

xandrew245x said:


> Thanks for the sarcastic response...


Not REALLY in my mind here! JUST the facts!

This is the "contractor' forum, NOT the "handy-man" forum!

AND, my next question to you Sir, is, "looks like a GREAT home that you and you wife have there, as a "handyman" there is lots of fine looking things there, I am sure that you have done all that is needed there, and it looks great! A home, that I would love to call my home, as well! Home theater, pool table, etc. wife must have a good job?


----------



## xandrew245x (Dec 11, 2014)

Actually I make a lot more than my Girlfriend does. Fact is most of what you see I did. Including this fine gem right here.

 

Not finished yet but getting there.

Also completely remodeled this room


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

I am sorry about the wife/girl-friend thing, not sure there! LOL 

But for the "gem" thing, that you said, sent a picture, as I see it, it is missing a piece of BASEBOARD? A gem, is a fine piece, looks perfect, no flaws, etc. etc. etc.,. 

Just a thought, trying to help you out here! 

I once had a girl-friend bout 35 years back, fell in love! Have 2 boys, grown, been married for 30 + years! 

Did you EVER hear the story about the "old bull and the young bull, on top of the hill yet"

Let me know who has! LOL


----------



## xandrew245x (Dec 11, 2014)

Lol, no problem about the girlfriend thing I WAS married, but that didn't last too long. In my defense I did say it wasn't finished yet, but I am happy with how it looks so far.

And to be specific it is missing a piece of baseboard, bar railing, cabinet doors on the cabinets I build under the bar, and stain on them.

No I have never heard that saying before, but had to look it up, that is pretty funny.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

How is the lawn care business going?


----------



## xandrew245x (Dec 11, 2014)

It actually was going pretty good, was just a part time gig for the past 3 years, but I gave it up for good this year. Decided it was time to pursue other ventures of my life.


----------



## bigguysmallguy (Feb 14, 2015)

If you dont mind the opening being shorter than adjust the door and frame.


----------

